# .50mm GZK



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I finally had a chance to test some GZK flatband. It's too cold outside for shooting these days so I made a set of flats for 1/4" steel for 10 yards indoors. This stuff definitely feels different than the Precise .40 or .55mm that I have been shooting. The Precise has a snappy feel. The GZK is more stretchy and needs to be stretched. At 7 1/2" length is felt terrible. It shot well at 6 7/8" but I still might go a bit shorter to see how it feels and performs. I want to stay at 6 lbs draw weight max so I can't shorten too much more. It's a nice shooting band so hopefully it has a long life span.

*Band* = 0.50mm orange GZK

*Cut *= 6 7/8" x 5/8" x 1/2"

*Ammo* = 1/4" steel

*Draw length* = 32"

*Speed* = 215 fps

*Draw weight* = 5 lb, 7 oz


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looking forward to giving them a try. I’m loving the .50’s


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

I've gotten to try both the .62 and .66. To shoot with, they're some of my favorite bands. Really nice elongation, very little draw weight, and very fast. Just super pleasant to shoot with.

Unfortunately their longevity has been disappointing. I'm going to experiment with other tying media to see if the ribbon might be a bit harsh on it.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

3danman said:


> I've gotten to try both the .62 and .66. To shoot with, they're some of my favorite bands. Really nice elongation, very little draw weight, and very fast. Just super pleasant to shoot with.
> 
> Unfortunately their longevity has been disappointing. I'm going to experiment with other tying media to see if the ribbon might be a bit harsh on it.


What ammo are you using with the .62 and .66? They should work well for 5/16" steel.

I'm using 1/4" ribbon at the pouch. I go about 6 wraps that are not too tight. I also use the triple fold before wrapping. I'll let you know how it works with the GZKs.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Northerner said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > I've gotten to try both the .62 and .66. To shoot with, they're some of my favorite bands. Really nice elongation, very little draw weight, and very fast. Just super pleasant to shoot with.
> ...


I've used everything from .177s to 3/8", and I'm confident I'm not using too much rubber. I haven't had any issues with the ribbon on other elastics but I do need to experiment more.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

This afternoon I banded up a TTF frame with the .50 GZK and a small microfiber pouch. I'm now at 4.75X stretch and it feels about as far as I want to go. The bands will likely stretch a bit more but their life would suffer. Performance at the mild 5 lb, 3 oz draw weight is quite good.

*Band* = 0.50mm orange GZK

*Cut *= 6 3/4" x 9/16" x 1/2"

*Ammo* = 1/4" steel

*Draw length* = 32"

*Speed* = 234 fps

*Draw weight* = 5 lb, 3 oz


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*UPDATE:*

I made a fresh set of .50mm GZK for my black *POM Feihu* frame. With this frame I can shoot fine with the forks angled slightly forward to give a little more draw length. Draw weight with the .50mm is very mild and quite enjoyable to shoot. At 10 yards I was using the 5/16" steel to lower POI when using my favored middle of ear anchor point. With the lighter 1/4" steel the POI was well above the target. The 1/4" would be my preference for 20 and 30 yard shots.

I have a few frames banded with the .50mm GZK and they seem to be lasting okay, so far. All bands have been fastened to the pouch using the tri-fold method and 1/4" clear polyurethane ribbon from a sewing/fabric store.

*Band* = 0.50mm orange GZK

*Cut *= 6 3/4" x 5/8" x 1/2"

*Pouch* = small, light weight micro fiber

*Ammo/Speed* = 1/4" steel at 238fps --- 5/16" steel at 212 fps

*Draw length* = 32" plus a little

*Draw weight* = 5 lb, 7 oz at 32"


----------

